# this years music



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Right on, Marksin, I can just hear it. Music like trhat really sets the mood.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Wolfman!.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

All great choices. I really like the Nightmare soundtrack, and Midnight Syndicate is what's going to be playing in my haunt.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Those are great songs. Can anyone recommend or think of any other kid friendly Halloween songs or themes besides those listed? I'd like to put together a bunch of kid songs for a party. Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe try here. This website has Kid's Halloween Song Files:

http://www.kididdles.com/mouseum/spookysongs.html

EDIT: They're midis though so maybe that wouldn't work. The lyrics are included though, and maybe the song titles will give you some ideas to look for.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool thanks for the link.


----------

